
Zstandard: Fast real-time compression algorithm from Facebook Opensource - yarapavan
http://facebook.github.io/zstd/
======
powturbo
see Compression Benchmark at
([https://github.com/powturbo/TurboBench](https://github.com/powturbo/TurboBench))
reply

------
yarapavan
tl;dr:

Zstandard, or zstd as short version, is a fast lossless compression algorithm,
targeting real-time compression scenarios at zlib-level and better
compression/speed trade-off ratios, while being backed by a very fast decoder.
It also offers a special mode for small data, called dictionary compression,
and can create dictionaries from any sample set.

Zstd is currently deployed within Facebook. It is used continuously to
compress large amounts of data in multiple formats and use cases. Zstd is
considered safe for production environments.

